#       ,     ?
16.06         ,     
  , ,  . 
, ,      ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,  .


  ,   ,        .

----------

> ,   ,        .


 :    ""    ""
    :   ( )     (  ), ,       .  ,       ,     ,       ,   .    -      ? :    ,        .

  !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


..  -      ?     " ",      ,             .
..    ,   .     ,     .
          , ,        ,     ,      .

----------

> ..  -      ?     " ",      ,             .
> ..    ,   .     ,     .
>           , ,        ,     ,      .


  .     1      ,    .     ,      -      ,      . 
,              ,       .

----------

